# G. Loomis NRX+ SALT vs TFO Axiom II



## JDiballa_2002 (11 mo ago)

I would go with the axiom 2x and get a nice reel. I prefer the piece of mind that my reel is bullet proof. Anything with a sealed drag is the way to go. Also I love my axiom 2x. It casts great and any distance for me with a saltwater taper.


----------



## Fernando Perez (May 7, 2021)

JDiballa_2002 said:


> I would go with the axiom 2x and get a nice reel. I prefer the piece of mind that my reel is bullet proof. Anything with a sealed drag is the way to go. Also I love my axiom 2x. It casts great and any distance for me with a saltwater taper.


What line are you throwing on your axiom 2x? I have a 7wt with rio bonefish taper line and I feel like I have to put way too much effort into short casts


----------



## CAEX (Oct 29, 2021)

JDiballa_2002 said:


> I would go with the axiom 2x and get a nice reel. I prefer the piece of mind that my reel is bullet proof.


Not sure what weight you (the OP) are considering, but in 8 wts I own the NRX+ and Maverick and have cast the Axiom II-X (but not the Axiom). I'll echo the comment quoted ^^^^. The Axiom II-X casts well above its price point and given your budget I would do as the other poster suggested and get the II-X with a better reel--and a good line! My only hesitation in recommending the Axiom II-X is that if you don't like the color of the Maverick, you might really hate the shade of blue on the Axiom II-X.


----------



## HBadger89 (9 mo ago)

Hi everyone, I am looking at getting an 8 weight for this trip. I was also actually looking at the Axiom 2 and not the Axiom 2 X because of the color and because I’ve read that it’s too fast. Any thoughts on the Axiom 2?

Thanks to everyone that’s responded.


----------



## CAEX (Oct 29, 2021)

If you consider the Axiom II-X to be too fast, then I would probably cross the NRX+ off your list. I'm guessing you've considered it and ruled it out, but in addition to the Axiom II you might look into the Mangrove Coast.


----------



## chillard (9 mo ago)

If you're looking to keep the budget low and stick with TFO, The Axiom-II is a solid choice, I've found that I like the LK Legacy a bit more. It is a bit slower, has more feel, and is accurate. Looking into the Echo Ion XL might be worth something too though.


----------



## HBadger89 (9 mo ago)

Awesome, thanks everyone. I've for those that have handled an echo, did you ever feel like they were too fragile? I've read and seen vids of people saying that they are great but that they break easily whatever that means.


----------



## HBadger89 (9 mo ago)

As far as the reels go, my plan was to get a behemoth this year and switch to either a hatch iconic or a Lamson Speedlite M next year. If cared for are the behemoths still likely to fail if used in the salt?


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

If you are out fishing somewhere where a replacement will be hard to come by, I would consider a rod that has a reputation for durability. Can’t speak to these two from personal experience, but maybe someone else can.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Never really would use a color to choose a fly rod. Performance is more important, that said I understand if that is part of your criteria. The Maverick is the best rod out of those three in Terms of casting accuracy and distance, vs dollars. I have cast and fished all three, the nrx is the fastest but the accuracy and distance hands down to Sage Maverick. Axiom is not in the class of the two other rods, either in accuracy or distance. But fly casting is very personal and it depends on your ability and style. can’t go wrong with any choice if it fits your casting style.

For a reel, get a Nautilus or an Abel, last forever and you can send your kid to college when you decide to sell them later…get a good sealed drag!


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Damn budgets. Axiom 2, Danielsson 7/10

Buy two of each if you are in the middle of nowhere


----------



## Stickmanmitch (12 mo ago)

I really like my LK legacy. It's a fast action with a softer tip than expected section so can fish in the wind well while still being really accurate and allowing good presentations. This would probably work well for what you're looking for with bonefish. 

I've casted an NRX+S and would pick that over the LK Legacy if budget wasn't important. I'd say they both have a similar action. I have not used an Axiom however.


----------



## JDiballa_2002 (11 mo ago)

Fernando Perez said:


> What line are you throwing on your axiom 2x? I have a 7wt with rio bonefish taper line and I feel like I have to put way too much effort into short casts


I really like the sa saltwater taper. And the sa grand slam. For the saltwater is good in close and I can put it out 70 feet if I need to. Never really get many shots much further than that.


----------



## HBadger89 (9 mo ago)

Stickmanmitch said:


> I really like my LK legacy. It's a fast action with a softer tip than expected section so can fish in the wind well while still being really accurate and allowing good presentations. This would probably work well for what you're looking for with bonefish.
> 
> I've casted an NRX+S and would pick that over the LK Legacy if budget wasn't important. I'd say they both have a similar action. I have not used an Axiom however.


I'm thinking I might sacrifice one of the skiff trips and go for the NRX+ and a decent reel. Still not sure what reel though, I really like the Hatch Iconic 7plus and the Lamson Litespeed, but I'm curious about the ross evo r salt as well.

Not sure why but not super sold on Nautilus.


----------



## mt hwy (Mar 18, 2021)

I have the TFO Axiom 2-X, 8wt with SA Infinity line, it’s a beast, fast action. Also have a Sage Foundation 9 wt, similar price point. Both are solid mid grade rods . The Sage casts much easier at mid range, slightly slower action - in a good way, feels more ‘refined’, whatever that means. However, I keep reaching for the TFO over the Sage ….?


----------



## btpeck14 (Mar 18, 2021)

I've got the Axiom 2x in a 6wt and it's a great rod. And if you're going to be remote, you can buy extra sections of the rod as a bit of insurance.









Replacement - Temple Fork Outfitters


TFO Service & Repair provides quick, hassle-free solutions to get you back on the water.




tforods.com


----------



## k_lindsey14 (Sep 8, 2021)

HBadger89 said:


> I'm thinking I might sacrifice one of the skiff trips and go for the NRX+ and a decent reel. Still not sure what reel though, I really like the Hatch Iconic 7plus and the Lamson Litespeed, but I'm curious about the ross evo r salt as well.
> 
> Not sure why but not super sold on Nautilus.


I know you said you aren't really looking at a nautilus, but I wouldn't rule the ccf x2 out. Lighter, significantly cheaper, and I personally think a better reel than a hatch. Then again I can't speak on the Ross evo salt or the Litespeed.


----------



## CAEX (Oct 29, 2021)

k_lindsey14 said:


> I wouldn't rule the ccf x2 out. Lighter, significantly cheaper, and I personally think a better reel than a hatch.


In terms of the CCF-X2 being lighter, it depends which model. Assuming Hatch's official weight is valid, the 6/8 is about an ounce lighter. But the 8/10 is a bit heavier. In my experience the actual weights differ from the stated ones.


----------



## UpStateAngler (Sep 2, 2021)

NRX+ 7wt paired with a NAUTILUS X reel is a sweet set-up. Very light, strong, and top notch. I use mine all the time in Charleston for redfish and just spent a week in Andros chasing Bonefish with it. I reach past some nice equipment on the skiff to grab this rig every time I fish. A perfect set-up, nicely balanced, feels great in hand.


----------



## HBadger89 (9 mo ago)

UpStateAngler said:


> NRX+ 7wt paired with a NAUTILUS X reel is a sweet set-up. Very light, strong, and top notch. I use mine all the time in Charleston for redfish and just spent a week in Andros chasing Bonefish with it. I reach past some nice equipment on the skiff to grab this rig every time I fish. A perfect set-up, nicely balanced, feels great in hand.


Let me throw a curve ball in here. I see that the sector is not much more than an NRX+ any one have experience with those?


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

I fished an 8 wt sector for a little bit, paired with a triangle taper line. I usually fish a meridian so it was interesting to compare. I thought it was a very impressive rig. I was casting to bonefish muds in a few feet of water so no real distance casting required but for typically short to middle distance casting it's a difficult rod to beat in my opinion. Easy to establish and maintain contact throughout the cast which makes it accurate for me. That day I liked it better than my meridian. I will say though that the line is what I think made the difference. I was using a true to weight line on the meridian. The sector might be marginally better but everything I got that day I get out of the meridian with an equally or greater overweight line. 

Now the nrx+s is, I think, a different rod altogether. I've only lawn cast it but I did that alongside the sector and really wanted the Loomis. It just has more power to me. Still an excellent feeling rod but does a better job of converting control into accurate distance in my hands.


----------



## HBadger89 (9 mo ago)

tailwalk said:


> I fished an 8 wt sector for a little bit, paired with a triangle taper line. I usually fish a meridian so it was interesting to compare. I thought it was a very impressive rig. I was casting to bonefish muds in a few feet of water so no real distance casting required but for typically short to middle distance casting it's a difficult rod to beat in my opinion. Easy to establish and maintain contact throughout the cast which makes it accurate for me. That day I liked it better than my meridian. I will say though that the line is what I think made the difference. I was using a true to weight line on the meridian. The sector might be marginally better but everything I got that day I get out of the meridian with an equally or greater overweight line.
> 
> Now the nrx+s is, I think, a different rod altogether. I've only lawn cast it but I did that alongside the sector and really wanted the Loomis. It just has more power to me. Still an excellent feeling rod but does a better job of converting control into accurate distance in my hands.


Welp. I placed an order for the rod. Found the NRX+S at a small discount and had to do it lol. 

Now for the real, and I must say that I’m shocked at what I’m about to say. I think I might go Nautilus……? I always assumed they were priced like a Hatch for some reason. It at roughly 200 less…. Deng it’s not bad. 

I do LOVE the Hatch Iconic in Black and Silver though….I’ll have to try to get my hands on them next to each other this weekend and go from there. 

What backing/line do you guys recommend for flats and a little skiff work to bones. Specifically, in the Riviera maya and it’s islands.


----------



## UpStateAngler (Sep 2, 2021)

20lb backing, pick whatever color you like. I like bright orange, as my eyes can follow it better on the flats than any other color. With NRX+, look hard at Scientific Angler Amplitude Grand Slam overlined 1 size. That line pairs perfectly with that rod.


----------



## CAEX (Oct 29, 2021)

UpStateAngler said:


> With NRX+, look hard at Scientific Angler Amplitude Grand Slam overlined 1 size. That line pairs perfectly with that rod.


I have not tried a Grand Slam, but I like the SA Infinity Salt with the NRX+ 8 wt. It also handles the SA Bonefish nicely IMO. But my default line for the rod is the Infinity Salt, which in terms of head length and grain weight is sort of in between the Bonefish and Grand Slam tapers.


----------



## HBadger89 (9 mo ago)

I noticed no one talks about RIO lines, any particular reason for that? I was intending to get a RIO Elite Bonefish for no particular reason really other than it says bonefish and elite haha?


----------



## UpStateAngler (Sep 2, 2021)

RIO builds good fly lines. I had a cracking issue with the outer covering on several RIO lines a few years back, ( which they warrantied very quickly with zero hassle) but switched to SA lines and have not gone back.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

HBadger89 said:


> I'm thinking I might sacrifice one of the skiff trips and go for the NRX+ and a decent reel. Still not sure what reel though, I really like the Hatch Iconic 7plus and the Lamson Litespeed, but I'm curious about the ross evo r salt as well.
> 
> Not sure why but not super sold on Nautilus.


Used Tibor Everglades with all the spare parts you'll need (not much).


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

HBadger89 said:


> I noticed no one talks about RIO lines, any particular reason for that? I was intending to get a RIO Elite Bonefish for no particular reason really other than it says bonefish and elite haha?


RIO makes great lines. I've heard some things about durability so this might be a concern for you. Unfortunately, I don't fish enough for it to be an issue for me.

SA Infinity seems like a copy of the RIO Bonefish. Those are both a half heavy and 50' heads. If you want something similar you could go lighter with a Cortland Bonefish which is true to weight or the Grand Slam which is almost a full line weight over.

The durable lines that come to mind are Airflo. You could try the new Flats Tactical. Half heavy, durable, longer front taper.


----------



## HBadger89 (9 mo ago)

Damn, there are so many choices haha. I wonder if a fly shop would let me test out different lines. I'm going to the shop to pick up my rod tomorrow and pick up a reel from there. It's looking like either a Ross Evo R. Salt or a Hatch 7 plus.....so much for budgets.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

HBadger89 said:


> Damn, there are so many choices haha. I wonder if a fly shop would let me test out different lines. I'm going to the shop to pick up my rod tomorrow and pick up a reel from there. It's looking like either a Ross Evo R. Salt or a Hatch 7 plus.....so much for budgets.


I would keep it simple and just get an Axiom 2, not an A2X unless you want a super fast rod. My son is a TFO youth ambassador (yes, implicit bias) and we have many TFO rods. I've fished TFO exclusively for at least a decade and they are good rods, and now have good reals too. My 8wt Axiom 2 is one of my favorites of all time (even more than my old Sage). It's surely fast enough for a windy day and has a nice presentation. My son's A2x 7wt is nice but much faster than my 8 wt A2 and he opted to over line it with SA Mastery Series Grand Slam, on the recommendation of many casting instructors. I do think the A2X needs over lining to function best. The new Mangrove Coast rods are also nice. I have only fished this rod in 6wt but it's nice when the wind is less than 10-15 and for smaller flies. I need to pick up one of those in a 7-8. With the performance of TFO rods, I see no reason to spend more but each to his own. I would go with the Axiom 2 and forget about color of the rod. Simply doesn't matter. I don't like Rio lines as if you look carefully, they are heavier than the standard line for that weight. I've sat down and looked at the weights side by side and they are too heavy. Gives inexperienced casters an edge, until they try to carry a bit of line in the wind. Cortland or SA are more consistent, IMO.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

As someone famous once said, the only thing you can't buy is that last 40'. Practice, practice and then practice some more.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Gonna say the same thing I do on these types of threads every time. You are going to spend a couple of months chasing bonefish in a place where you just can't run down to the local shop and pick up some replacement gear. Buy the best stuff you can. 

But my #1 recommendation since you are going to be fishing a lot in a sandy environment is to buy a cork drag reel. I have sealed drag reels and love them. But I would never go to a place like that without a cork drag reel. Abel or Tibor are super simple to clean on the spot. WHEN you get something in your sealed drag you are hosed. Sealed drags are like automatic shotguns. There are only two kinds of those. Ones that jam or ones that just haven't started jamming yet.

Of course you could go years and never have a problem with a sealed drag. But to me they offer very little advantage over a cork drag for those types of situations.

As to the rods they are just so caster specific but that said I love my two Sage Mavericks.


----------



## HBadger89 (9 mo ago)

So after thinking long and hard I decided to get a Nautilus CCF-X2 8/10 in all violet….. But then I realized it’s sold out, EVERYWHERE lol. In all colors and all sizes. WOW. 

So I went back to the drawing board and was between the LW Litespeed M and a Hatch. Both are essentially all sold out in most places locally. 

I was able to find one hatch and I was somehow able to get a deal on it haha so I went with that. I do like the ables but I just don’t know enough about cork drags and those really are above even my currently extended budget. Maybe down the road when I get a 10wt set up. 

For now I just need tippet. I’m between hatch and SA tippet. I’m assuming tippet is tippet but I figured I’d ask what your thoughts are on this topic. I’ve been practicing my blood knots and perfection loops on my free time so I’ll likely be building my own leaders. 

Thanks again for all of your input everyone. 

This is my first time posting on this forum and so far have not seen any negative posts. Awesome!


----------



## SteveID (Jun 10, 2021)

HBadger89 said:


> So after thinking long and hard I decided to get a Nautilus CCF-X2 8/10 in all violet….. But then I realized it’s sold out, EVERYWHERE lol. In all colors and all sizes. WOW.
> 
> So I went back to the drawing board and was between the LW Litespeed M and a Hatch. Both are essentially all sold out in most places locally.
> 
> ...


You have an excellent setup for yourself.

Tippet is tippet… to a point. My last trip to the Caribbean I used the hatch leader system and we tied our own. If you look at their system for bonefish and permit leaders, you will get a finished product that has perfect steps in line diameter on a mono leader down to a finished fluoro tippet. These worked so much better than standard tapered leaders that I couldn’t believe it.

They casted better and turned over incredibly well in the wind. You can build a similar system buying other brand tippet and leader material, but you’ll run into some diameter issues. Hatch has already done the homework and those systems work!


----------

